# Long Term Views



## Ann (1 July 2012)

Greetings to all on my first blog.

I have been watching the markets for over 40 years. I began charting in 1991, joined online forums about stockmarkets around 2003.

Over many decades I have learned an immense amount. I have come across an enormous amount of ignorant, uninformed and self opinionated want-to-be's over the years, banging on with the same ignorant responses.

I have also had the immense privilege of meeting the talented and informed. You all know who you are...bless and keep all of you and my thanks for your immense and generous sharing of knowledge.

If you respond to one of my posts and I ignore you, then I have either missed your post, so I truly appologize, or else I have read your post and have decided you are one of the uninformed, self opinionated losers who are keen to do their money and are not worthy of any response. 
If all this sounds arrogant well I guess decades of experience does this to you.

However if I see you as someone keen to learn and beat the odds, I am here for you...any time. As long as I am here. 

Sometimes I need to be away on the longer or shorter term to build a new business.

....bless the meek.....

Ann


----------



## Ann (2 July 2012)

....When I have had more than a single glass of red and it is late at night I end up sounding like a w4nker. My apologies if I have offended anyone by my previous blog. I had no-one in particular in mind.

Yeah yeah...take her anywhere twice, second time to apologize!


----------



## Joules MM1 (2 July 2012)

i thought it was enjoyable......gusto ala blog........can't drive a parked bus 

:venus:


----------



## Ann (8 May 2013)

I am uploading some charts with price calculation predictions and want to keep track of them for reference just to see how many if any pan out.


----------



## Ann (14 May 2013)

Just for fun I have been doing some long term price calculations for various charts. This one is for the weekly price of gold.


----------



## Ann (15 May 2013)

It will be very interesting to see if this chart actually eventuates. If it does, it means within a very few short years oil is going to be worthless.  What is next to take its place, Rare Earth?


----------



## CanOz (9 July 2013)

Why didn't you consider the possibility of an upward break out?


----------



## Ann (23 June 2014)

CanOz;bt3395 said:
			
		

> Why didn't you consider the possibility of an upward break out?




Oh Lawdy CanOz, it only took me nearly twelve months to see your comment! *hangs head in shame!* Purely wishful thinking on my part, I really want to see Oil as a fuel become simply a bye-line in the history books. And now 12 months down the track it is neither going up nor down just tracking along in an horizontal channel.


----------



## Ann (23 June 2014)

Just chucking this long term DOW chart up with my version of an Elliott Wave calculation. Probably a load of bollocks but it was fun fiddling with it!


----------



## Jens (5 August 2014)

I am not sure which way we are heading. But when the breakout does come, I think it will be big


----------



## Ann (19 September 2016)

Back in 2013 I put up a chart for the Price of Oil and suggested it might fall. 

This time we don't need to guess!


----------

